# Is Beet Pulp Safe?



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

I was reviewing some dog foods to see what I want to feed Eros when I switch him to adult food later on and I found this in one of the reviews by the editor though it's about a puppy food since I couldn't find the adult version on their site:

_Beet pulp is filler and a controversial ingredient – it is a by-product, being dried residue from sugar beets which has been cleaned and extracted in the process of manufacturing sugar. It is a controversial ingredient in dog food, claimed by some manufacturers to be a good source of fibre, and derided by others as *an ingredient added to slow down the transition of rancid animal fats and causing stress to kidney and liver in the process. We note that beet pulp is an ingredient that commonly causes problems for dogs, including allergies and ear infections, and prefer not to see it used in dog food.* There are less controversial products around if additional fibre is required._

What do you guys think? Here's the link to dog food analysis.

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I hate to post something that I am not 100% about but maybe someone else remembers the details. I think I recall from a Maltese Yahoo List that a top breeder reported that several years ago she had several puppies die and I believe they figured out it was the beet pulp in the puppy food. I can't remember just why the pulp caused this. Again, I am not totally sure of the details but I do have a recollection of this ......

EDIT: I went over to the Yahoo list and did find the post I was thinking of. The problem was with puppies of weaning age. The beet pulp can cause the puppies to get constipated. This top tier breeder lost 8 puppies 10-16 weeks old from various litters. She said the puppies would go in to chronic hypoglycemia and the vet couldn't figure out what was going on. The constipation led to dehydration and loss of interest in food. I can't copy and paste from that site (they don't allow it) but basically once she went to a food without beet pulp, she no longer had the problem of losing puppies.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*I did a little research on this a while ago and as far as I can tell, it is not good for our furbabies. I buy a holistic dry food that does not have that in it.
Marie & the Boys*


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I don't know for sure, so I just try to avoid it. There are a lot of great foods out there that don't contain beet pulp. I recently switched Maggie over to Canidae, an all life stages food, which does not contain beet pulp.


----------

